# What are best FPS limiter software ?



## Firas64 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yo
is there anyone can tell me what are the best FPS limiter ?
i'm actually using AMD FRTC,but i heard that this software adds much input lag .
is that true ? 
should i use RTSS ? bcz i want to play with Freesync and my monitor range is (48-75hz) and im getting in all my games 80+fps in max settings but unfortunately i have some game that dont have FPS limiter so i need a software that cap my fps with low input lag.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2018)

What games? 

Id say afterburner/rivatuner, but i i usually just use  driver vSync.


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What games?
> 
> Id say afterburner/rivatuner, but i i usually just use  driver vSync.


Vsync ? you sure bro ? what about the input lag ? i mean its Vsync thats will add much input lag.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 9, 2018)

If vsync induced input lag is a problem, then use RTSS.
Maybe I'm not enough gamer, but I've never experienced input lag when playing with vsync. Anyway, I use Enhanced Sync.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2018)

Agreed, I've used vsync many times for this reason. Input lag? Can't say I've had any issues. Maybe I'm not sensitive to it? I dunno. But @Firas64 I'd say try it if you haven't. Might do the trick and keep it simple too. Otherwise, RTSS works fine as stated above.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

The following is a quote from "DracoNB"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Freesync:* Only works inside "range", no tearing. When outside of range you'll get tearing (or LFC doubles you back inside range, requires 2x min->max range). Always tears when above max refresh rate.

*VSync:* Limits max fps to max hz, will incur input lag, without Freesync, will cause stuttering/lag when going under max refresh rate. GPU will downclock/run less than 100% (save power/lower temps, etc) as needed since its capping FPS.

*Enhanced Sync:* Will allow the game to keep rendering, GPU will always run @ 100% and full clocks. You'll have no tearing above max hz, and less input lag than VSync, but will get some stuttering due to "uneven" frames displayed. Basically only works when above max refresh rate (will work while under, and then disable and allow tearing to not be as bad as vsnyc for input lag / stuttering at low fps)

*Frame Limiters (RTSS, FRTC, ingame, etc):* Won't do anything for tearing. Will reduce GPU usage / allow GPU to underclock.

*Chill:* Will lower FPS when you aren't moving / sending input to the game. Can set min and max ranges. Won't help with tearing. Will help with GPU usage and supposedly will help with first input -> frame delay.

So, you have a few choices for what to Mix with Freesync to have an "always tear free experience".

*Freesync + Vsync* = No tearing anywhere. Input lag if FPS >= max refresh rate, but lower GPU usage if fps would have been > max refresh rate. Great for any non-intense game.

*Freesync + Enhanced Sync* = No tearing anywhere, less input lag than +VSync, but occasional stuttering. Perfect for FPS + no Tearing

*Freesync + Frame limiter / chill:* No tearing, will require you to limit FPS to max HZ - 1 or -2 so FPS can't go above max and end up with small tearing. Less input lag than VSync, but potential for random tearing. Will use less GPU / allow downclocking

*Freesync + vsync* = simple
*Freesync + EnhancedSync* = "best" if you want max FPS
*Freesync + Frame limiter / Chill* = "best" if you want "no" (can sometimes tear if limiter fails, not common though!) tearing and low input lag, "harder" to setup than vsync, but not that hard these days really.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are you concerned about heat/power/noise because of the GPU running at 100%?  Use FRTC + Chill. Otherwise, use EnhancedSync.  Both solutions are better than vsync.

EnhancedSync has benefits for both high end (may stutter but minimal input lag) and low end (may tear but only once per monitor refresh) of the FPS spectrum.  The cost is GPU always going to be running at max.


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The following is a quote from "DracoNB"
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Freesync:* Only works inside "range", no tearing. When outside of range you'll get tearing (or LFC doubles you back inside range, requires 2x min->max range). Always tears when above max refresh rate.
> 
> ...


so bro using AMD FRTC with Freesync is good ?
or i should use RTSS ? who is better ? AMD FRTC , RTSS or chill ?
with AMD FRTC in 74fps limit there is no problem but im ask for the best and lower input lag



FordGT90Concept said:


> Great for any non-intense game


well all my games is FPS like cod bo4/battlefield v/overwatch


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2018)

Im not sure what input lag means in reference to vsync, maybe im missing something


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> or i should use RTSS ? who is better ? AMD FRTC , RTSS or chill ?


FRTC is probably going to be better than RivaTuner because it's implemented at driver level.  Chill is a feature in AMD drivers that tells the card to take it easy.  Only reason to enable Chill is if you're concerned about power/heat/noise.



jboydgolfer said:


> Im not sure what input lag means in reference to vsync, maybe im missing something


This video explains it:


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FRTC is probably going to be better than RivaTuner because it's implemented at driver level.  Chill is a feature in AMD drivers that tells the card to take it easy.  Only reason to enable Chill is if you're concerned about power/heat/noise.
> 
> 
> This video explains it:


soooo *Freesync + EnhancedSync* is the best way ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, as long as you don't mind the heat/power/noise.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm kind of curious which games it is specifically that don't offer vsync.  Often if the option isn't available or functioning in settings you can enable it in the config file

From the video  explanation , it would seem what's being discussed is screen tearing. Generally that can be addressed by trying either  vsync on or off. At least in my experience


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

Vsync is the worst in terms of input lag because the frame you're seeing is old...






Here's the article the slide is in: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_RX_Vega_56/3.html


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, as long as you don't mind the heat/power/noise.


ayy man thnx a lot 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, as long as you don't mind the heat/power/noise.


one more thing man.
why the AMD FRTC turn on when *EnhancedSync* turning on ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

You want FRTC disabled if you have Enhanced Sync enabled.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2018)

Is it mainly an AMD thing? Meaning vsync causing such awful performance? Ive never noticed it, other than minor screen tearing, which is fixed pretty simply (but ive been running nvidia for the last few years). Or is this one of those "you have to have a refined sense" type things? Like with monitor frquency & fps being too low?


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Is it mainly an AMD thing? Meaning vsync causing such awful performance? Ive never noticed it, other than minor screen tearing, which is fixed pretty simply (but ive been running nvidia for the last few years). Or is this one of those "you have to have a refined sense" type things? Like with monitor frquency & fps being too low?


The Nvidia equivalent to Enhanced Sync is Fast Sync, try it.


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You want FRTC disabled if you have Enhanced Sync enabled.


yeah thats right


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 9, 2018)

On my 144Hz monitor i don't use any kind of Vsync, have not played a game that tears like on 60/75Hz. On my bigger 75Hz monitor i use Fast Sync since it tears even with frame cap on in Far Cry 5.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> On my 144Hz monitor i don't use any kind of Vsync, have not played a game that tears like on 60/75Hz. On my bigger 75Hz monitor i use Fast Sync since it tears even with frame cap on in Far Cry 5.


Probably because you're falling under the framerate the monitor runs at.  In which case, it tears because it's trying to push frames to you fast as possible (which means part of an old frame and part of a new frame).


Fast Sync/Enhanced Sync tear when GPU FPS is below minimum monitor refresh rate.  If the GPU FPS is above monitor refresh rate, it uses the most recent completely frame (may appear to stutter but cannot tear).  If GPU FPS is within or at monitor refresh rate, it will be 1:1 frame to monitor refresh.  All of this happens with a small input lag penalty compared to vsync disabled.

Unless you're competitive gaming on a fixed refresh rate monitor, you probably shouldn't use Fast Sync/Enhanced Sync because any slowdown in rendering will induce a tear.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 9, 2018)

Hitting 144fps on 1440p is hard in games that are not E-sports  The closest i came to that is Dirt Rally and it did not tear. I tried to limit the framerate in Far Cry 5 to 73 fps. on the 75Hz monitor but it still did tear, turned on FastSync and it works perfectly, to my gaming skills no input lag is noticed.


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 9, 2018)

well that's weird when i turn on Enhanced Sync automatically FRTC will turn on to.
FordGT90Concept is that normal i mean FRTC is an fps limiter


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

Pretty sure that's not normal.  What version of drivers are you using?  If you don't know off the top of your head: in Radeon Settings -> System -> Software -> Radeon Software Version.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 9, 2018)

That's weird.
I'm testing Enhanced Sync + Chill set up at 75-300Hz. Seems to work great.


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 10, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty sure that's not normal.  What version of drivers are you using?  If you don't know off the top of your head: in Radeon Settings -> System -> Software -> Driver Packaging Version.


owww sorry my bad evrything ok now
the version is 18.11.1






GoldenX said:


> That's weird.
> I'm testing Enhanced Sync + Chill set up at 75-300Hz. Seems to work great.


Enhanced Sync + Chill  + Freesync ?


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 10, 2018)

I


Firas64 said:


> owww sorry my bad evrything ok now
> the version is 18.11.1
> View attachment 110255
> 
> ...


Can't test freesync, my poor monitor is 12 years old.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 10, 2018)

I liked using chill when i had the FuryX, shaved a few degress in room temperature during summer gaming sessions.

I just used chill from 40fps to 75fps range on a non-free sync monitor. Works pretty good TBH


----------

